# I'm back on World of Warcraft



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been playing since vanilla days, but skipped out on Cataclysm. I'm now back playing Mists of Pandaria and it's awesome! Look me up sometime:

Aphrocreame (Horde)
Comehonor (Horde)
Server Whisperwind


----------



## jvserpico (Oct 14, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## Casey (Feb 26, 2013)

I quit at the end of Cata and tried out SWTOR just to tide me and my buddies over.  Several of us just never went back to WoW after trying SWTOR.  Sure it's not the 500lb gorilla that WoW is but it's entertaining and has a smaller and tighter community.  It kinda makes me feel like I did playing WoW back during vanilla.


----------



## otherstar (Feb 26, 2013)

My kids love WoW, but I'm a dedicated Lord of the Rings Online guy myself.


----------



## Casey (Feb 26, 2013)

I played LotRO for several months back in 2010.  It was fun I just got distracted and ended up playing other games.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 26, 2013)

Still rocking my paladin and dk...lol

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Casey (Feb 26, 2013)

Shield tech Powertech.... flamethrowers and jet packs dude.  /over


----------



## Michael Hatley (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a bear druid on horde, but haven't had a bit of time to play lately.  I too skipped cata, and MoP looks like a fantastic expansion.  

Time is a big issue at the moment though


----------



## Benton (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been bouncing through many MMO's lately. Nothing really seems to catch my attention long term. Hesitantly waiting for ESO to try it out and see what comes of it, but honestly trying to keep my expectations pretty low so as not to be disappointed.


----------



## Casey (Mar 13, 2013)

I think keeping your expectations low on MMO's is a wise idea.  Ever since WoW came onto the scene each big MMO is billed as the WoW killer.  Personally I think the only thing that can kill WoW is WoW. I just got tired of it, but it sure was a ton of fun for a much longer time period than I've ever played any other games.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Mar 13, 2013)

I loved wow until they came out with kungfu panda....i am starting to get into tera, free to play! similar game play, etc..


----------



## Casey (Mar 18, 2013)

That whole Kung fu panda , FarmVille and Pokemon expansion.   You too huh?


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------

